# الزيوت وفترة تبديلها



## طارق حسن محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

الزيوت وفترة تبديلها

منقول من مجلة السيارات التابعة للجزيرة



فجرت هيئة القياسات والمواصفات العالمية مفاجأة كبرى بالتقرير الذي أصدرته وأكدت فيه أن الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي وأن زيت المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر. 

ويقول الخبراء إن شركات صناعة وتجارة الزيوت نجحت خلال العقود الماضية في ترسيخ فكرة التغيير السريع والمتكرر لزيت المحرك لتحقق بذلك أرباحا خيالية خاصة وأن أغلب السائقين لا يتصورون فكرة الإبقاء على الزيت داخل المحرك لمسافة تتجاوز 3000 كيلومتر.​ 
في الوقت نفسه يرى هؤلاء الخبراء أن الزيوت الحالية ومحركات السيارات ذات التقنية العالية تتحمل بقاء الزيت داخل المحرك إلى مسافة 20 ألف كيلومتر وفقاً لتقديرات هيئات المواصفات والمعايير العالمية.​ 
في الوقت نفسه يوصي الخبراء بضرورة قياس الزيت والكشف عنه بعد قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر تحسباً للنقص الطبيعي في مستوى الزيت، حيث يكفي في هذه الحالة زيادة الزيت فقط لتعويض النقص الطبيعي وهو الأسلوب الشائع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا على نطاق واسع.​ 
ويقول الخبراء إن تغيير لون الزيت إلى اللون الأسود ليس مؤشراً على انتهاء صلاحيته أو انخفاض كفاءته وأن هذا التغيير طبيعي لوجوده بالقرب من منطقة الاحتراق الداخلي في المحرك مما يؤدي إلى تسرب مواد الاحتراق إليه وتغيير لونه.​ 
أما شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية الكبرى فتقول إن تغيير الزيت كل 5 آلاف أو حتى 8 آلاف كيلومتر أمر مبالغ فيه ونفقات بلا داع.​ 
من ناحيتها قالت شركة فورد موتور ثاني أكبر شركة سيارات في الولايات المتحدة وثالث أكبر شركة في العالم إن سياراتها الحديثة تستطيع العمل لمسافة 12 ألف كيلومتر على الأقل قبل الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت دون أن يؤثر ذلك سلبا على عمر ولا كفاءة المحرك.​ 
ويقول دينيس بان شيلدر كبير المهندسين في معهد السيارات الأمريكي إن صناعة السيارات والزيوت شهدت تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن كان قد تم تحديد مسافة 5000 كيلومتر كحد أقصى لصلاحية الزيت وبالتالي فإن كفاءة المحركات والزيوت اليوم أعلى منها في الماضي الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الرقم منخفضا تماما.​ 
وأضاف المهندس دينيس بان شيلدر أن الزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة وتحتوي على مواد مانعة للتأكسد ومواد مانعة لتكون الرواسب مما يعني زيادة العمر الافتراضي لهذه الزيوت.​ 
ويشير الخبراء إلى أن تجربة إعادة تدوير زيوت المحرك المستعملة مرة أخرى دليل على أن السائقين يتخلصون من الزيت وهو صالح للاستخدام وأن ما يتم هو تغيير لونه فقط.​ 
كما يشير الخبراء إلى أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في بعض الدول بما في ذلك مثلا المملكة العربية السعودية لا يؤثر على كفاءة الزيت ولا عمره الافتراضي وينصحون بعدم الاستماع إلى ما يردده البعض عن ضرورة تغيير الزيت على مسافات متقاربة أثناء الصيف.​ 
ويتجلى بوضوح حقيقة ضعف ثقافة أصحاب السيارات فيما يتعلق بأفضل السبل للتعامل مع قضية تغيير الزيت باعتبارها أحد عناصر تكلفة تشغيل السيارة تجاهلهم للتوصيات التي تقدمها شركات إنتاج السيارات نفسها في هذا الخصوص والتي تتفق على قدرة السيارة على العمل لمسافة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف كيلومتر دون الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت.​ 
فهناك بالفعل أكثر من عشرة كتيبات خاصة بالسيارات منها لعشرة أنواع سيارات مختلفة، ذكرت أن الزيت لا يجب تغييره قبل قطع مسافة تراوح ما بين 10000 و15000 كيلومتر، والملاحظ عبارة (لا يجب تغييره) وليس (يفضل) أو (يمكن) تغييره!! والمعلوم أن مصنعي السيارات بمن فيهم مصنعو محركاتها هم أقدر على إعطاء معلومة حقيقية وصحيحة بحكم تخصصهم.​ 
وحنا نغير الزيت كل 1500 - 2000 كيلو ومرتز كل واحد في ورشه غير الزيت خايف على المحرك ولايخفاكم كذلك أن السيارات الاستعمال الامريكي التي تباع في الاسواق مايتغير الزيت الا اذا استلمها السعودي يــــــــــا أخوان ليش ما نزيد الزيت وننزل أسعار الزيت التي وصل قيمة العلبة أقل شي بــ15 ريال أنا جربت وماشيه الامور زي الفل كل شهرين نصف علبه يكون زيت من اللي عليها القيمة وتمشي الامور .​


----------



## moh_cam2002 (8 أبريل 2010)

أنا معاك قريته مكتوب في كتلوج السيارة 10000كم ومن 2007 إلى اليوم وانا اغير الزيت كل 15000 وكثير ما انساه ويوصل 20000 والسيارة ماشية وسليمة


----------



## ben samiy (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة 
بصراحة انا ماكنت اعرفها


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم 
راجع هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171659.html


----------



## صديقي مراد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ على المرور وشكرآ على الاضافات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين اولا لكن فترة تبديل الزيت تعتمد على شهاده الزيت الموجود بالسياره فاذا كان الزيت شهادته واطئه فقد تكون فتره التبديل ب1000 كم او اذا كانت عاليه فقد يصل الى 20000كم واما اذا كان من الزيوت الصناعيه غير الهايدروكاربونيه فقد يصل الى 30000كم


----------



## سمير شربك (18 أبريل 2010)

وإضافة لهذا الموضوع
زيوت االمحركات العاملة بالبنزين 
زيوت لمحرّكات الديزال 
زيوت المحرّكات العاملة بالغاز زيوت للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط 
زيوت تشحيم النواقل الالية والميكانيكية للحركة زيوت للإستعمال البحري 
الشحوم الشحوم الصناعية 
الزيوت الخاصة الزيوت الهيدروليكية 
زيوت للآلات الضاغطة زيوت لتشحيم الدواليب المسننة والتربينات 
الزيوت المستعملة في الصناعات المعدنية 
زيوت الدوران 


زيوت االمحركات العاملة بالبنزين : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله 
المميزات 
العبوة 

AGIP TECSINT SAE 5 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات ذو تكنولوجيا عالية وهو زيت اصطناعي يستعمل لمحركات السيارات الخفيفة المجهزة أو غير المجهزة بضاغط تربيني ومحول بيئي. وقد تم تصميم هذا المنتج للإستجابة إلى متطلبات المحركات العصرية العاملة بالبنزين وهو يوفر تزييتا أفضل ويساعد على الحد من استهلاك البنزين ومن التلوث وقد صادق عليه كبار مصنعي السيارات مثل BMW، VW، Mercedes Benz، Porsche... 

API SJ/CF
ACEA A3-96, B3-96
VW 500.00 + 505.00 (11/92)
MB 229.1
PORSCHE 
BMW
4ل 
AGIP SINT 2000 SAE 10 W 40
زيت نصف اصطناعي ذو جودة عالية يستعمل في كل محرّكات البنزين مهما كان نوع الاستخدام ومهما كان الفصل ويضمن هذا الزيت أداء مرتفعا ومتواصلا وقد صادق عليه كبار مصنعي السيارات مثل VW، Mercedes Benz، Porsche... 

API SJ / CF
ACEA A3, B3,
B4
MB 229.1
V W 500.00 + 505.00
2ل
4ل

TANIX SUPER 900 SAE 20 W 50
زيت متعدد الدرجات لمحرّكات البنزين وقد صمم هذا الزيت للجيل الجديد من السيارات وهو يتماشى مع المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين الرفيع وبالبنزين الرفيع الخالي من الرصاص المجهّزة أو غير المجهّزة بمحوّل بيئي. 

API SL/CF 1ل
4ل
200ل

TANIX SUPER 700 SAE 20 W 50
زيت متعدد الدرجات صمم للتزييت اليومي لمحرّك البنزين ولضمان القيادة السليمة. 

API SG/CC –
MIL – L 46152 D 1ل
2ل
4ل
200ل

TANIX Super 500 SAE 20 W 50
زيت لمحركات البنزين يستجيب إلى حاجيات أي محرك يستخدم في درجات حرارة وسيطة تحت حمولة متوسطة 

API SF/CC
MIL L 46152 D
مواصفة أروبية CCMC G2 D1

1ل
2ل
4ل
20ل
200ل




رجوع 



زيوت لمحرّكات الديزال



وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIP SINT TURBO DIESEL SAE 10 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات ذو أداء عال يستعمل لمحرّكات القازوال في السيارات الخفيفة وهو يعتمد على صيغة نصف اصطناعية ويمكن من تزييت فعال للمحركات 


API CF / SG ACEA B3, B4 
VW 0505.00 
2ل
4ل 
TANIX DIESEL TURBO 900 SAE 15 W 40
زيت ذو أداء مرتفع خاص بالمحرّكات التي تقطع مسافات طويلة مع عمليات تغيير زيوت غير متواترة.ويستعمل هذا الزيت في المحرّكات العصريّة المحمّلة و العاملة في ظروف قاسية. 

API CG-4/SG. MERCEDES 
BENZ 228.3
MAN 3275 
1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل

TANIX DIESEL 700 SAE 10 W 40
زيت متعدد الدرجات لمختلف أنواع محركات القازوال في السيارات الخفيفة حتى تلك التي تعمل في ظروف قاسية 

API CF-4/SG. MERCEDES
BENZ 227.1 MIL-L-2104 E 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 
TANIX DIESEL 500 SAE 40
زيت أحادي الدرجة لمحركات القازوال ذات سحب طبيعي أو ضاغطة ويوصى به لمحركات الشاحنات والجرّافات والجرارات. 

API CD/SF 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 
TANIX DIESEL 300 SHD + SAE 40
زيت أحادي الدرجة لمحرّكات القازوال ذات السحب الطبيعي. 

API CC/SC 1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل




رجوع 


زيوت المحرّكات العاملة بالغاز : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
TANIX SEPCIAL GPL SAE 20 W 50
زيت صمم لضمان حماية محرّكات الغاز في كل الفصول وكل ظروف الاستخدام داخل المدن أو خارجها، على الطرقات السريعة أو الطرقات الحضرية وهو يساعد على الحد من تقادم المحرك. 

لكل أنواع المحركات
1ل
2ل
5ل
20ل
200ل 



رجوع 


زيوت للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
TANIX 2T MOTO
زيت معدّ لتحضير خليط زيت البنزين للمحرّكات ثنائية الأشواط ذات تبريد هوائي من مختلف الأنواع مهما كانت نسبة الاستخدام التي يوصي بها مصنعو السيارات. 


API TB
1ل
2ل
20ل
200ل 



رجوع 



زيوت تشحيم النواقل الالية والميكانيكية للحركة :
لتزييت علب المسننات الميكانيكية والأنظمة الهيدروليكية فكرت عجيل في عدد من الزيوت ذات الجودة العالية للاستجابة إلى متطلبات المواصفات العالمية الصارمة. 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIL VITEX SPECIAL MP 90
زيت بضغط مرتفع لتزييت علب المسننات ومسننات الدواليب الهيبودية المعرضة لحمولات قصوى في ظروف شديدة وقد تم تصميم هذا الزيت لعلب المسننات الميكانيكة والمحاور الخلفية للعجلات ومجموعة الإدارة النهائية في السيارات الخفيفة والشاحنات والجرافات والجرارات الفلاحية. 

API GL-5
MIL L2105 D 
20ل
200ل 
AGIL VITEX SPECIAL EP 90
زيت لتزييت علب المسننات ومسننات الدواليب الهيبودية المعرضة لحمولات متوسطة في ظروف معتدلة وقد تم تصميم هذا الزيت لعلب المسننات الميكانيكية والمحاور الخلفية للعجلات في السيارات الخفيفة والشاحنات والجرافات والجرارات الفلاحية. 

API GL4 
MIL L 2105 
2ل
20ل
200ل 

AGIP ATF IID
زيت خاص بعلب المسننات الآلية الحديثة التي تتطلب استخدام منتجات تطابق متطلبات DEXPO II General Motors, OPEL, AVDI ZF, BMW 

GM DEXRON
GM ATF type A suffix A
MB 236.6 et 236.2 Caterpillar to-2 MAN 339D 1ل
20ل
200ل 
AGIP ROTRA MULTI-THT
زيت تشحيم لنقل الحركة يمكن استخدامه للآليات المختلفة في الجرارات العصرية (نقل الحركة، الأنظمة الهيدروليكية، دواسات القابض، الفرامل المغمورة بالزيت، مجموعة الإدارة النهائية). 

API GL-4 FORD MEC-86 B FORD M2C - 134B/C 20ل
200ل 




رجوع 


زيوت للإستعمال البحري : 
تعرض عجيل على حرفائها زيوت ذات شهرة عالمية تستجيب إلى متطلبات كافة مصنعي المحركات البحرية. 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIP TURBO DIESEL SAE 15W40
زيت ذو أداء مرتفع يستخدم لمراكب الصيد البحري وخاصة منها تلك المجهزة بمحرك قازوال تربيني. 

API CG4/SG 
MERCEDES BENZ 228.3 /BAUDOUAN 
MAN3275, KH DUTZ Tro199-1084
GUASCOR
CUMMINS
NTC DAF 
CANIA 
VOLVO 20ل
200ل 
AGIP CLADIUM 120 SAE 30/40
زيت أحادي الدرجة للبواخر ومراكب الصيد ذات محرك قازوال بحري مجهز أو غير مجهز بضاغطة. 


API CD , BAUDOUAN , MAN, POYAUD, GENERAL MOTORS (CATERPILLAR, BUKH, GUESGOR) 20ل
200ل 
AGIP MARINEMIX SM
يستخدم زيت التشحيم هذا مخلوطا بالبنزين في محركات المراكب السريعة ثنائية الأشواط ذات تبريد مائي مهما كانت قدرتها. 


API TD,
NMMATC-W 1ل




رجوع 


الشحوم : 
MULTISERVICE
شحم متعدد الاستعمالات يوصى به في التشحيم العام. 

SUPER STABIL EP
شحم يستعمل لتشحيم المحامل. 
رجوع 

الزيوت الخاصة : 
AGIP ACORUS زيوت تشحيم تستعمل لإخراج منتجات الخرسانة من القوالب. 
AGIP EXIDIA زيت عضوي يستعمل لتزييت الآلات المتحركة. 
AGIP RUSTIA زيت ينتج شريطا لحماية مختلف قطع الآلات ضدّ الصدأ 
AGIP MUD ST زيت صمم لتزييت الآلات العاملة في الرطوبة وتلك العاملة في البحر. 

يقدم هذا الزيت قدرة استحلابية مرتفعة ويمكن استعماله لتزييت بعض أنواع مراوح المراكب. 

رجوع 


زيوت للآلات الضاغطة : 
AGIP DICREA زيت يستعمل لتزييت الضاغطات العاملة بالهواء أو بكباس. 
AGIP BETULA يستعمل هذا الزيت لتزييت ضاغطات أجهزة التبريد الصناعية والمنزلية، نقطة سيلانه منخفضة جدا وقدرته على مقاومة الصدأ كبيرة. 
رجوع 


الزيوت الهيدروليكية : 


وصف المنتج واستعماله المميزات العبوة 
AGIL HYDRAX 46
يستجيب هذا الزيت إلى متطلبات تجهيزات تحويل الحركة الهيدروليكية والهيدروليكية الساكنة ومتطلبات تجهيزات النقل والجرافات. 

اختبار فيكر V104/105C FZG - اختبار درجة 12 
(DIN 51354)
DIN 51524 FEUILLE IL AFNOR NF E 486 03 HM CETO RP 91 H HM DENISON NF 2 
2ل
20ل
200ل 
AGIP LHM SUPER
هو سائل عضوي هيدروليكي صمم خصّيصا لدعم الأنظمة الهيدروليكية في سيارات ستروان. 


يستجيب هذا السائل لمتطلبات B712710 - Citroen Pas 1ل 




AGIP ARNICA صمم هذا المنتج ليستعمل في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية، نقطة سيلانه منخفضة ومؤشر لزوجته مرتفع و له قدرة كبيرة على مقاومة الصدأ. 
رجوع 

الزيوت المستعملة في الصناعات المعدنية: 
AGIP ASTER صمم هذا الزيت لحل مشاكل تركيب القطع المعدنية وهو يقاوم الصدأ. 
رجوع 


زيوت لتشحيم الدواليب المسننة والتربينات : 
AGIP BLASIA P1000-2200 زيت ذو لزوجة مرتفعة يوصى به لتزييت الدواليب المسننة كبيرة الحجم المعرضة إلى حمولات كبيرة بسرعة محدودة. 
AGIP OTE زيت تشحيم يستعمل مع الأجهزة العاملة بالغاز والبخار في ظروف قاسية. 
SERIE BLASIA صمم هذا المنتج للاستجابة إلى حاجيات التزييت في ظروف شديد القساوة ويوصى به لتزييت علب التروس. 
رجوع 



زيوت الدوران : 
AGIP RADULA سلسلة من الزيوت يوصى بها لتزييت الأجهزة التي تستخدم نظام تزييت للدوران. 
رجوع 



الشحوم الصناعية : 
AGIP FIN سلسلة من زيوت التشحيم لها قدرة على الالتحام لونها أسود تستعمل لتزييت الأنظمة المعرضة للعوامل الجوية مثل الدواليب المسننة غير المغطاة والكوابل المعدنية ..... 
GRAISSE PV2 شحم أساسه الكلسيوم لونه أصفر شاحب يوصى به لتزييت الأنظمة الميكانيكية المعرضة للعوامل المناخية وللعوامل الأكالة مثل محركات المراكب البحرية وناقلات الحركة وتجهيزات المراكب و التجهيزات الكيمياوية.... 
GRAISSE NG3 لتزييت الدواليب المسننة المكشوفة وسلاسل نقل الحركة.... 
GRAISSE NS4 لتزييت الصمامات في مجال الصناعات البترولية و الآليات الملامسة للمحروقات الغازية أو السائلة 
GRAISSE SM لتزييت المحامل الملساء المعرضة إلى حثّ ميكانيكي أو حراري والمحامل التي يتسبب شكلها في تلف سريع. 
GRAISSE MUEP 2 تسمح الإضافات ذات الضغط المرتفع بخلق طبقة تزييت يمكنها من مقاومة الحثّ الميكانيكي على مستوى الأنظمة المعرضة إلى حمولات ديناميكية أو ساكنة مرتفعة و بتجنب التماس بين المعادن على مستوى المساحات المزيتة. 
GRAISSE NF 2 لتزييت المحامل الملساء العاملة في درجات حرارة مرتفعة. 
GRAISSE DB لتزييت المحامل الملساء المعرضة إلى درجات حرارة مرتفعة مثل أجهزة صنع الورق، الأفران الدورانية في مصانع الإسمنت والتجهيزات الدوارة.....


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي( سمير ) على هذه الاضافات الجميلة والقيمة


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

معلوماتك قيمة أخي الكريم وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## atef caterpillar (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي انا عندي سيارة تنقص شوية زيت محتاجة تغير حلقات مكبس فكل متنقص شوية زيت ازيدلها وما غيرتله زيت من 2009 ماشي بها حوالي 160000 كم وماصرلها شي


----------



## adnan hashim (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## إسلام ع ج (18 يونيو 2011)

*Oil drain period extend*

www.wearcheck.co.za/downloads/bulletins/bulletin/tech21.pdf

يحتوي الملف على قواعد تمديد فترة تبديل زيت المحركات


----------



## إسلام ع ج (18 يونيو 2011)

http://www.polarislabs1.com/optimizing-drain-intervals-using-tbn-vs-tan.php

*Optimizing Drain Intervals Using TBN vs. TAN*

Safely extending oil drain intervals by using fluid analysis to monitor oil condition and engine wear has always been a significant means for reducing a maintenance department’s consumable costs. But in today’s economic environment, it is becoming even more critical to achieve optimal drain intervals and, at the same time, minimize engine damage.
Advanced oil formulations have allowed the industry to make great strides in extending drains. The CI-4 and CI-4 Plus oils used in diesel engines manufactured prior to 2007 had a significant impact. Although many felt this progress would be jeopardized by the CJ-4 oils that were later introduced with a lower starting TBN, better CJ-4 additive technology actually enabled many fleets to increase drain intervals even further.
While fluid analysis is the best way to safely determine an optimal drain interval, the appropriate testing should be done by a reputable laboratory that uses reliable testing methods and produces quality results you can trust. Laboratories that are ISO 17025 accredited are required to prove the accuracy of their results on an on-going basis or risk losing their accreditation.
Safely extending diesel engine drain intervals requires the following tests:

Elemental Analysis
Wear Metals
Contaminant metals
Additive metals
Fuel Dilution % by Gas Chromatography
Soot % by FTIR (Infrared Analysis)
Viscosity @ 100° C (ASTM D-445)
Water by Crackle
TBN ASTM D-4739
Oxidation/Nitration by FTIR (Infrared Analysis)
In the past, standard practices for determining optimal drain intervals using fluid analysis have required testing the oil for TBN *and* TAN. The theory was that when new, an oil’s TBN is high and its TAN is low and the longer the oil is used, TBN decreases while TAN increases. At the point at which they meet is the optimal time to change the oil. It is important to note that ASTM D-4739 should be used when testing the TBN of used (in-service) oils as opposed to ASTM D-2896, which may be used when testing TBN in new oils. ASTM D-4739 uses a weaker acid for titration than does ASTM D-2896 and therefore produces slightly lower TBN results.
Historical test data shows the relationship between TBN and TAN to be quite consistent. TAN just begins to increase when TBN depletion reaches 50%. As the TBN drops below 50%, TAN begins increasing rapidly, so in reality, TBN depletion can reach about 65% before it becomes necessary to change the oil.
Consider a CJ-4 engine oil with a starting TBN of 9.0. TAN will hold steady at around 1.75 to 2.0 until TBN depletes to around 5.5, at which point TAN begins to increase. The two will meet at around 3.15 – 3.5. As a result, most laboratories do not require both a TAN and a TBN to make extended drain recommendations.
The following table represents TBN/TAN test results across a fleet of more than 450 pick-up/delivery trucks. TAN remains fairly steady until the TBN depletes from 12 to about 6. The two meet at between 50 and 65% depletion of the TBN. The TAN is significantly higher than the TBN after the TBN has reached 65% depletion, which indicates that the oil’s ability to neutralize acids has dropped significantly. The oil should be changed to prevent corrosive engine wear from occurring.




*Table 1 - Determining Optimal Drain Intervals Using Total Acid Number*

Monitoring TBN, Viscosity, Oxidation and Nitration simultaneously and changing both the oil and filters when contamination from dirt, coolant, fuel dilution or soot reaches critical alarm limits is ultimately the best way to determine optimal engine oil drain intervals regardless of the time on the oil.


----------



## إسلام ع ج (18 يونيو 2011)

http://www.exxonmobil.com/lubes/exxonmobil/marine/files/Oil_Drain_Interval_Study.pdf

exxon Mobil


----------



## إسلام ع ج (18 يونيو 2011)

http://www.oiltransfer.com/files/Optimize_Oil_Change_Intervals.pdf.pdf

Caterpiller Basisc for Oil Drain Interval Extend


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اشكر كل من شارك واضاف معلومات تخص الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------

